# Stoneware repair?



## woods_walker (Mar 14, 2020)

Crude stoneware insulator I found last fall. Would love to see it restored but not sure if it would be possible. Looking for recommendations if possible. Maybe someone could put a date to this thing to.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 15, 2020)

Asked a buddy who collects these.

this is a U-73 Pittsburgh #12 MLOD in Carmel color from around 1900.  Value in mint condition is only 5-10 bucks so probabaly not worth any type of repair


----------

